

Ask HN: Am I the only one having problems with SparkFun's website? - marcamillion

I am sure they are slammed, but just to make sure it's not me....was wondering if other HNers are having problems adding stuff to the cart and checking out?
======
marcamillion
I know...i emailed them and by the time my email got to them, the reply I got
was "freeday ended 2 minutes ago".

How convenient.

------
bockris
I had my cart full a couple of days ago and was sitting on a checkout page and
never got through.

------
ErrantX
Check their IRC. The free day offer meant about 3000+ ppl are trying to place
orders at once :)

